# TTS - Ara Blue followers - Pics



## jhoneyman

After reading numerous posts there are a good few of us that have ordered their TTS in Ara Blue.

Has anyone as yet taken ownership of one?

I have ordered said colour after only seeing it on the R8 (pics) and on one door of the TTRS (The rest was covered)

Be nice to see photo's of this colour on a TTS.

If Sepang was available I would have opted for that.


----------



## ttsvern17

The build date on my Ara TTS has been brought forward twice to the point that it's now showing as 'in transit' on YourAudi. Not seen any pictures of an Ara TTS yet though so may have to wait until it arrives at the dealers! Any pics people can find would be good but I guess the first models in that colour are only just leaving production?


----------



## vagman

I notice that mine has progressed to Quality Control.

Looking forward to seeing some photos before I collect mine on 1st March.


----------



## Piker Mark

Only seen in the flesh an R8 in that colour, to be honest, I marginally prefer Sepang but it did look nice and a good alternative to Sepang.

Miami Blue is what I'm considering for my RS next year. Saw a new TTS in that colour a few weeks back and it was stunning.


----------



## jhoneyman

Ara on the TTRS.

Best photo's I have seen thus far (Taken from an RS thread)


----------



## NoodleMcScroodle

I see a neighbours R8 in Ara all the time. Great colour but still really want to see TTS pics. I'm so torn between Ara and Daytona...


----------



## MarcF-TT

Looks similar to Sepang. What's the difference in person?


----------



## jhoneyman

MarcF-TT said:


> Looks similar to Sepang. What's the difference in person?


It is much lighter than Sepang.

When the sun hits it, it is very light and sparkly.
When is dark light it looks more like the darker Sepang (But not as dark)

So in all it is lighter


----------



## NoodleMcScroodle

MarcF-TT said:


> Looks similar to Sepang. What's the difference in person?


It's actually very different. The blue is brighter and more vibrant, especially in the sun. I'd say Ara is more "sporty" if that makes sense. I'm not sure which I prefer to be honest, depends on the car.


----------



## sherry13

jhoneyman said:


> Ara on the TTRS.
> 
> Best photo's I have seen thus far (Taken from an RS thread)


Glad they were useful.

The car I photographed there is at Audi City London, FYI.

Ara seems to have a highly iridescent quality - rather like the Daytona. It is lighter than Sepang but still has a richness and depth to it.

Daytona is great, but if buyers want something a bit different, go for Ara - it's a real head turner. I also think it will go really well with the TTS grill and the other aluminium/silver elements that come with that package.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

You can see the different colour ranges on this close up under direct light.










Then deeper slightly away from direct light:










And a walkaround video of same car here:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BNrriQjA9jx/

Can't see a TTS in it anywhere.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600

NoodleMcScroodle said:


> I see a neighbours R8 in Ara all the time. Great colour but still really want to see TTS pics. I'm so torn between Ara and Daytona...


Me too. I'm not brave enough for Nardo Grey which is also nice.

Thing with Daytona though (which l have) is now allot of new Audi's can have it whereas it use to be exclusive to the RS and R8 models.

Ara is l believe exclusive to the RS / R8.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

tt3600 said:


> Ara is l believe exclusive to the RS / R8.


Standard on TTS, Q2 and S3 so far.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Any pictures of Miami blue audi?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhoneyman

Miami Blue..


----------



## tt3600

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ara is l believe exclusive to the RS / R8.
> 
> 
> 
> Standard on TTS, Q2 and S3 so far.
Click to expand...

I stand corrected


----------



## tt3600

sherry13 said:


> And a walkaround video of same car here:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BNrriQjA9jx/


Nice that really looks good. Tough call between this and Daytona. Not sure about the aluminum pack though, does make it stand out but the rear doesn't look great.


----------



## jhoneyman

tt3600 said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a walkaround video of same car here:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BNrriQjA9jx/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice that really looks good. Tough call between this and Daytona. Not sure about the aluminum pack though, does make it stand out but the rear doesn't look great.
Click to expand...

This is why i opted for the Black Edition - Which is cheaper on PCP


----------



## NoodleMcScroodle

jhoneyman said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a walkaround video of same car here:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BNrriQjA9jx/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice that really looks good. Tough call between this and Daytona. Not sure about the aluminum pack though, does make it stand out but the rear doesn't look great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why i opted for the Black Edition - Which is cheaper on PCP
Click to expand...

It is? How come?


----------



## jhoneyman

[/quote]

Nice that really looks good. Tough call between this and Daytona. Not sure about the aluminum pack though, does make it stand out but the rear doesn't look great.[/quote]

This is why i opted for the Black Edition - Which is cheaper on PCP [/quote]

It is? How come?[/quote]

Higher residual value drives the monthly payments down.


----------



## ttsvern17

My Ara TTS coupe is on the boat coming to the UK so might be able to get some pics in the next couple of weeks when it arrives at the dealer. Getting impatient to see an actual TTS in Ara as opposed to an RS.


----------



## jhoneyman

ttsvern17 said:


> My Ara TTS coupe is on the boat coming to the UK so might be able to get some pics in the next couple of weeks when it arrives at the dealer. Getting impatient to see an actual TTS in Ara as opposed to an RS.


I am equally excited to see these photos


----------



## robes

Me too!


----------



## datamonkey

ttsvern17 said:


> My Ara TTS coupe is on the boat coming to the UK so might be able to get some pics in the next couple of weeks when it arrives at the dealer. Getting impatient to see an actual TTS in Ara as opposed to an RS.


Let's face it, it's gonna look amazing! Ara's such a nice colour, plus the TTS will prob have nicer wheels than the RS's we're so used to seeing!


----------



## Toshiba

Great colour, has to be in the top 3... others being Daytona and the Red, but the red doesn't photograph well.
Works in all lights and when the sun is on it, wow.. such details and you see all the great curves of the car.


----------



## jabiqq

jhoneyman said:


> Miami Blue..


Is that a custom colour? I guess it`s the same colour as in the Porsche range.


----------



## brittan

Ara Blue outdoors:



And with a little bit of sparklynessness in the low sun:


----------



## Blackhole128

Hope this isn't too off-topic, but how's about "Bentley Apple Green" I spotted at my dealer's recently? Finish was pearlescent and popped a lot more than in these pics. It's an Audi exclusive paint finish at £2025 though:


----------



## Arbalest

I know that car colours are a personal thing but that bright green is hideous. I wouldn't have it if I was offered £2K off the price yet alone had to pay that amount for the dubious privilege of having it!


----------



## Jasonoldschool

Blackhole128 said:


> Hope this isn't too off-topic, but how's about "Bentley Apple Green" I spotted at my dealer's recently? Finish was pearlescent and popped a lot more than in these pics. It's an Audi exclusive paint finish at £2025 though:
> 
> View attachment 1


Love that colour!


----------



## Toshiba

Blackhole128 said:


> Hope this isn't too off-topic, but how's about "Bentley Apple Green" I spotted at my dealer's recently? Finish was pearlescent and popped a lot more than in these pics. It's an Audi exclusive paint finish at £2025 though:
> 
> View attachment 1


Great colour, I'm not brave enough however looks stunning.


----------



## Omychron

Toshiba said:


> Blackhole128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this isn't too off-topic, but how's about "Bentley Apple Green" I spotted at my dealer's recently? Finish was pearlescent and popped a lot more than in these pics. It's an Audi exclusive paint finish at £2025 though:
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great colour, I'm not brave enough however looks stunning.
Click to expand...

Same here. Looks good, but not on my car!


----------



## Koimlg

Toshiba said:


> Blackhole128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this isn't too off-topic, but how's about "Bentley Apple Green" I spotted at my dealer's recently? Finish was pearlescent and popped a lot more than in these pics. It's an Audi exclusive paint finish at £2025 though:
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great colour, I'm not brave enough however looks stunning.
Click to expand...

Anyone know why sometimes I get this text instead of being able to see the photo?
"IMG_2819s.JPG"


----------



## Omychron

Koimlg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackhole128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this isn't too off-topic, but how's about "Bentley Apple Green" I spotted at my dealer's recently? Finish was pearlescent and popped a lot more than in these pics. It's an Audi exclusive paint finish at £2025 though:
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great colour, I'm not brave enough however looks stunning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone know why sometimes I get this text instead of being able to see the photo?
> "IMG_2819s.JPG"
Click to expand...

Quoting a post with images doesn't always re-display the image, but displays the filename instead.
Find the original post to see them.


----------



## Koimlg

Anyone know why sometimes I get this text instead of being able to see the photo?
"IMG_2819s.JPG"[/quote]

Quoting a post with images doesn't always re-display the image, but displays the filename instead.
Find the original post to see them. [/quote][/quote]

Cant find any original posts for a Bentley green car in this thread....confused still


----------



## TerryCTR

It's near the bottom of page 2


----------



## daddow

No votes for Vegus Yellow then, this car has received more attention than any other of the 6 TT 's I have owned, had 2 Daytona's, 1 MK3 1MK2, 1 Floret Silver MK3 which was very impressive, Daytona is excellent but there are NUMEROUS Daytona models now so I guess I just wore the T Shirt once too often.


----------



## ttsvern17

My TTS has now arrived at the dealers (forum won't allow me to reply to your message jhoneyman - must be too much of a novice for that permission!). Will try and call in to the dealer this week - not taking delivery until 1st March as company car goes back then - counting the days down! Having the car detailed with Gtechniq CSL + Exo before I collect too. If I can will try and post some pics (though I believe it's still wrapped up and may not be on site). STILL can't find a picture of an Ara TTS online anywhere! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TerryCTR

ttsvern17 said:


> My TTS has now arrived at the dealers (forum won't allow me to reply to your message jhoneyman - must be too much of a novice for that permission!). Will try and call in to the dealer this week - not taking delivery until 1st March as company car goes back then - counting the days down! Having the car detailed with Gtechniq CSL + Exo before I collect too. If I can will try and post some pics (though I believe it's still wrapped up and may not be on site). STILL can't find a picture of an Ara TTS online anywhere! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Where are you based? I'm struggling to find a detailer who is willing to visit the dealership and carry out a detailing with long term protection. They all want the car dropped off for 2 days and given I'll be waiting until March (I hope) to collect I don't think I'll be able to do that


----------



## ttsvern17

Car was ordered through Audi Peterborough. Detailers happy to do work at the dealers who are happy to provide space for them to do it. Work will be single stage polish followed by application of CSL + Exo which carries a 5 year guarantee. Work being done by TDN Group who are the Gtechniq accredited detailed in the area. I was keen to get the detailing done before I collect the car as it seems much the simplest solution.


----------



## TerryCTR

Thanks for the info, unfortunately no where near me 

How much is that costing if you don't mind me asking


----------



## ttsvern17

Cost is £547 + VAT so not cheap but should provide an excellent and long lasting finish


----------



## bhoy78

TerryCTR said:


> Thanks for the info, unfortunately no where near me
> 
> How much is that costing if you don't mind me asking


Have you tried asking defined details? based in cambuslang

http://www.defined-details.co.uk/?from_fb=1

Is that a mk2 TTS your driving at the minute?


----------



## Hoskyn

NoodleMcScroodle said:


> MarcF-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks similar to Sepang. What's the difference in person?
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually very different. The blue is brighter and more vibrant, especially in the sun. I'd say Ara is more "sporty" if that makes sense. I'm not sure which I prefer to be honest, depends on the car.
Click to expand...

Like a slightly darker sprint blue?


----------



## poobahuk

Another thumbs up for Gtechniq, had mine done after collection with crystal syrum and Exo, plus glass, wheels & interior treatment for £350 by iValet Cambridge.

It's awesome, like perma-wax, and should last 7 years allegedly. They did recommend an Exo top up every year though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCTR

bhoy78 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, unfortunately no where near me
> 
> How much is that costing if you don't mind me asking
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried asking defined details? based in cambuslang
> 
> http://www.defined-details.co.uk/?from_fb=1
> 
> Is that a mk2 TTS your driving at the minute?
Click to expand...

Yeah I tried them mate but they didn't bother to respond, I am collecting the car from Edinburgh Audi so that's where I need them to go.

I have no car at the moment after selling my M235i which is a bit of a killer


----------



## bhoy78

Oh right, yeah defined details can be hard to get hold off but their work is top notch. Could try looking on detailing world or maybe message Gogs on here, he had pictures of his car after detailing and it was an Edinburgh/Bathgate guy he used.


----------



## jhoneyman

Question for those in the know with regards to detailing a new car.

When you take delivery of your car from the dealer are you stipulating that they dont' clean it?
Also will the detailer have to "strip" it as in clay bar it then apply said products after a machine polish (Zero compound)?


----------



## jhoneyman

ttsvern17 said:


> My TTS has now arrived at the dealers (forum won't allow me to reply to your message jhoneyman - must be too much of a novice for that permission!). Will try and call in to the dealer this week - not taking delivery until 1st March as company car goes back then - counting the days down! Having the car detailed with Gtechniq CSL + Exo before I collect too. If I can will try and post some pics (though I believe it's still wrapped up and may not be on site). STILL can't find a picture of an Ara TTS online anywhere! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Good to hear it has arrived.. I reckon the first batch of Ara Blue TTS'.
I should have mines before April 1st.. I am now investigating the Gtechniq CSL + Exo


----------



## TerryCTR

bhoy78 said:


> Oh right, yeah defined details can be hard to get hold off but their work is top notch. Could try looking on detailing world or maybe message Gogs on here, he had pictures of his car after detailing and it was an Edinburgh/Bathgate guy he used.


Thanks for the info, I did find one detailer out that way who was willing to go to the dealership but he is almost booked out for march already and I can't confirm a date of delivery so had to leave it.

Nice Mk2 your selling BTW


----------



## TerryCTR

jhoneyman said:


> Question for those in the know with regards to detailing a new car.
> 
> When you take delivery of your car from the dealer are you stipulating that they dont' clean it?
> Also will the detailer have to "strip" it as in clay bar it then apply said products after a machine polish (Zero compound)?


Yes that's the plan basically tell the dealer not to touch it. Stripping it would depend on the state of the paintwork when it arrives but the likely work is in a machine polish and then applying the long term protection (whatever that may be) correctly.

I may just tell the dealer to leave it alone and do it myself applying the hybrid wax I use. It only gives 6 months protection but it saves any hassle sorting a detailer


----------



## bhoy78

TerryCTR said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right, yeah defined details can be hard to get hold off but their work is top notch. Could try looking on detailing world or maybe message Gogs on here, he had pictures of his car after detailing and it was an Edinburgh/Bathgate guy he used.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, I did find one detailer out that way who was willing to go to the dealership but he is almost booked out for march already and I can't confirm a date of delivery so had to leave it.
> 
> Nice Mk2 your selling BTW
Click to expand...

Thanks, just wish I had a Ara blue TTS on order, stunning colour looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## TerryCTR

It's Mythos Black for me but I am looking forward to seeing the Ara blue when they arrive.


----------



## ttsvern17

Finally got to see my new TTS in the flesh today. The pictures don't do the colour justice as the weather was very dull etc. but even before its detailed prior to collection on 1st March I can happily report that the Ara Blue looks stunning. It has a real depth to it and on a sunny day will look amazing. It also complements really well with the silver and chrome trim on the car so really pleased I stuck with that as opposed to a Black Edition (though I'm sure they will look excellent too). 48 days and counting...!


----------



## ttsvern17

Another one - got a couple more but file sizes too big so I need to compress them first!


----------



## mustremembermylogin

That is gorgeous. Thanks for sharing the pictures - it's the same as my order apart from the roof!

I'm impressed you can wait 48 days for collection, I know I couldn't...


----------



## ttsvern17

Company car going back end of Feb hence the wait! At least the weather might be nicer then!


----------



## ttsvern17

Another pic - for some reason sometimes the site allows me to upload them and other times it doesn't! :? Ah well...


----------



## ttsvern17

...and one more


----------



## Gulliver

ttsvern17 said:


> Another pic - for some reason sometimes the site allows me to upload them and other times it doesn't! :? Ah well...


 Looks great I think I may even prefer the Ara over my Sepang


----------



## ttsvern17

They're both great colours to be fair - the Ara is noticeably lighter in the right light (the camera didn't really capture that). Good to finally see it actually on the TTS rather than an R8!


----------



## vagman

Looks great in Ara. 8)

Haven't seen mine yet, but I know it has arrived.


----------



## robes

Looks fantastic! Thanks for sharing pictures. Can't wait for mine which is about to be painted... at least February's the shortest month...


----------



## R_TTS

Gulliver said:


> ttsvern17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another pic - for some reason sometimes the site allows me to upload them and other times it doesn't! :? Ah well...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great I think I may even prefer the Ara over my Sepang
Click to expand...

I think I might have to agree with that, would be a very difficult choice if they offered both.

First TTS I've seen in Ara blue, and I like it a lot.


----------



## brittan

Gulliver said:


> ttsvern17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another pic - for some reason sometimes the site allows me to upload them and other times it doesn't! :? Ah well...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great I think I may even prefer the Ara over my Sepang
Click to expand...

My Mk2 was Sepang and I definitely prefer the Ara on my Mk3. 8)

I put a couple of not very good pics on page 2


----------



## jhoneyman

Ara Blue - Black Edition TTS


----------



## daddow

Come on you bottler boys GO FOR VEGUS YELLOW lol, it is stunning mine has dealer detailing and the depth of paint is so impressive but I have to agree though your colour could have changed my mind if it was in stock.


----------



## Toshiba

The only colours for performance TTs..


----------



## Toshiba




----------



## Erty

jhoneyman said:


> Ara Blue - Black Edition TTS


The best color for me...


----------



## Gadgetgeezer

My wife has an Ara Blue TTS Roadster Black Edition just being built as we speak - just in Quality Control. Can't wait to get it - probably a month away. We ordered it in late November so it's been a fairly short wait. I haven't posted on here for a long while - apologies. Promise to put a piccy up as soon as we get it.


----------



## Toshiba

I've got a car in QC too right now, i just hope the German QC guys are better than the Hungarian ones who put the TTs together. :lol: Are you not waiting until March?


----------



## Gadgetgeezer

Yes we will deffo wait till March - they can store it for a while. My main worry was these new car tax increases in April - looks like we will beat that - phew!


----------



## Reasty

Gadgetgeezer said:


> My wife has an Ara Blue TTS Roadster Black Edition just being built as we speak - just in Quality Control. Can't wait to get it - probably a month away. We ordered it in late November so it's been a fairly short wait. I haven't posted on here for a long while - apologies. Promise to put a piccy up as soon as we get it.


Your doing very well indeed if you ordered late November and it's in QC already!


----------



## Gadgetgeezer

You get lucky sometimes with Audi I guess. I figured that demand over winter would be low for the Roadster but I don't think it really works that way necessarily.


----------



## Reasty

Gadgetgeezer said:


> You get lucky sometimes with Audi I guess. I figured that demand over winter would be low for the Roadster but I don't think it really works that way necessarily.


I ordered my black edition roadster a month before you late October and by the end of this week yours could be sat next to mine at the docks,so I think luck plays a big part of the process.


----------



## TerryCTR

Cancelled order/build slot coming into play perhaps?

Mines starts the build next week and not a moment too soon as I almost went for an RS3 in Sepang at the weekend :?


----------



## Reasty

TerryCTR said:


> Cancelled order/build slot coming into play perhaps?
> 
> Mines starts the build next week and not a moment too soon as I almost went for an RS3 in Sepang at the weekend :?


Yours will probably start its build this Thursday if it's due to start next Monday so keep an eye out. :wink:


----------



## TerryCTR

Reasty said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cancelled order/build slot coming into play perhaps?
> 
> Mines starts the build next week and not a moment too soon as I almost went for an RS3 in Sepang at the weekend :?
> 
> 
> 
> Yours will probably start its build this Thursday if it's due to start next Monday so keep an eye out. :wink:
Click to expand...

Sure is so I'll keep an eye out


----------



## robes

Anyone picking up their ara blue TTS before March?!


----------



## jhoneyman

robes said:


> Anyone picking up their ara blue TTS before March?!


March 4th for me


----------



## ChritianTTS

Same for me and I can't wait...


----------



## robes

Here's our ara blue TTS. Glad it stopped raining at lunch time just before collection.


----------



## Toshiba

Best colour and wheels combo available for the TT 
Made to look even better with the bland blacks in the rear of the photo.


----------



## ttsvern17

Very nice - but then I would say that as I've got that colour and wheel combination too! Enjoy the new car  Mine picked up its first little stone chip today  I know it's going to happen but the first is always the worst!


----------



## TerryCTR

Nice, I think this colour suits the black edition very well


----------



## Reasty

Looks lovely Robes, 8)


----------



## vagman

robes said:


> Here's our ara blue TTS. Glad it stopped raining at lunch time just before collection.


Nice. 8)

Looking forward to getting mine on Monday.


----------



## spooky_gnome

vagman said:


> Nice. 8)
> Looking forward to getting mine on Monday.


...and mine on Tuesday


----------



## ChritianTTS

Looks amazing, colour looks awesome.

Collect mine tomorrow...black edition.


----------



## jhoneyman

and my Ara blue black edition tomorrow 

They are certainly rolling the Ara out now.


----------



## TerryCTR

jhoneyman said:


> and my Ara blue black edition tomorrow
> 
> They are certainly rolling the Ara out now.


I'll keep an eye out for this when I'm collecting mines


----------



## ChritianTTS

jhoneyman said:


> and my Ara blue black edition tomorrow
> 
> They are certainly rolling the Ara out now.


Looks that way...hopefully not too many though!

Enjoy!!


----------



## KevC

Looks cracking.

Would love to see an Ara and a Sepang next to each other if anyone happens to live close to a Sepanger


----------



## robes

Really pleased with the colour, and interested to see what it's like in the sun as some of the R8 ara blue pictures I've seen in the sun look really light.

There was a sepang blue S1 nearby which is significantly darker. I'll keep an eye out for a sepang TTS and park next to it and photo if I get a chance!

Looking forward to a few more ara pics over the coming days.


----------



## Chip'S

Hi all Ara Blue lovers.

I found some pics and video :






https://video.citnow.com/vp_1bVvV8Nd#5859017709008


----------



## carrock

robes said:


> Really pleased with the colour, and interested to see what it's like in the sun as some of the R8 ara blue pictures I've seen in the sun look really light.
> 
> There was a sepang blue S1 nearby which is significantly darker. I'll keep an eye out for a sepang TTS and park next to it and photo if I get a chance!
> 
> Looking forward to a few more ara pics over the coming days.


I have driven an Ara blue and loved the colour

Also drove a sepang car at the weekend. Sepang is dark when not under the showroom lights- almost a cross between Ara And Scuba blue

Ara better than Sepang all day long


----------



## vagman




----------



## R_TTS

So which one is faster vagman, the red one or the blue one?


----------



## spooky_gnome




----------



## Chip'S




----------



## Daz

Nice video ChipS,

Love the wheels and the alcantara, but I also like contrast chrome on the grill with blue. If it had black rings on the bonnet and boot it might complete the look, is that an option on the Black Edition?


----------



## Toshiba

Also like the wheels, but they would work better on the RS that has a decent calliper setup. They should be the RS wheels not the hideous things Audi couldnt be bothered with.

Can't say the faux suede does it for me, i feel it simply cheapens the cabin and I'm too firmly in the silver camp too. Silver exudes class, but i would swap to a black rear valance.


----------



## ChritianTTS

Daz said:


> Nice video ChipS,
> 
> Love the wheels and the alcantara, but I also like contrast chrome on the grill with blue. If it had black rings on the bonnet and boot it might complete the look, is that an option on the Black Edition?


Wish the black Audi rings were an option. I've had to purchase mine on EBay and will fit this weekend (weather permitting). Shame the petrol cap isn't black too (will get mine wrapped)...


----------



## Daz

ChritianTTS said:


> Wish the black Audi rings were an option. I've had to purchase mine on EBay and will fit this weekend (weather permitting). Shame the petrol cap isn't black too (will get mine wrapped)...


That'll be interesting to see when its done.

(wow I just clicked 250 posts in 15yrs, must get out more  )


----------



## Chip'S




----------



## blaird03

Very good looking car !!
The black grill looks amazing against the blue.


----------



## jhoneyman

Gtechniq CSL applied..

More pics to follow.


----------



## Chip'S




----------



## TTSnoop

A few pics of mine.


----------

